# No prank: On Halloween, US military forces train for zombie apocalypse



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*Why is the US military preparing for a zombie apocalypse?*

That's the latest training exercise that US Marines and Navy special-operations forces will be taking part in on an island off the coast of San Diego - starting on Wednesday, aka Halloween.

"This is a very real exercise. This is not some type of big costume party," Brad Barker, president of the Halo Corp. security company, told the Associated Press.

RECOMMENDED: War games - Pentagon's 3 nightmare scenarios

This scenario is dire, modeled in part on a public-service campaign that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) launched last year, warning that US citizens should be prepared in the event of a zombie invasion.

It will play out Wednesday and Thursday at Halo's annual Counter-Terrorism Summit security conference, which will be attended by, among other people, former Central Intelligence Agency director Michael Hayden.

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Milita...ary-forces-train-for-zombie-apocalypse?s=yaho


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

If the military said, hey we're training for urban warfare and terrorist attacks, people would be alarmed.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

kejmack said:


> If the military said, hey we're training for urban warfare and terrorist attacks, people would be alarmed.


DING we have a winner!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

My husband used to be stationed north of San Diego and they hosted training exercises for the Marines. The Marines would "invade" the base by the beach, in order to "rescue a hostage" and it was the Navy personnel's job to repel the attack, protect the "hostage" and make sure the Marines didn't take out any secondary targets.

They used blanks I believe...I don't think they had simunition back then, and the Pentagon wasn't willing to outfit everyone with paintball guns.

My husband and his friends thought it all a lark. They got to stay out all night and think of crazy ways to thwart the Marines. 

Of course, that was a few years after we "won" the first Gulf War, the twin towers were still standing, and we weren't in Afghanistan yet. The outlook was much more positive. I wonder if the guys today enjoy the exercises, or are they too traumatized by actual war to see it as anything but serious business.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I think they are bored, training can get boring. Zombies could make things interesting and trendy.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Resto said:


> I think they are bored, training can get boring. Zombies could make things interesting and trendy.


Good point!


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

I love zombies as much as the next person but come on its not going to happen. Think of it like this, the new generation or recruits are a gaming generation. We learn better practicing what we enjoy. It keeps them interested, and they come up with good ideals. This "Zombie Training" can be put to good use in urban war fare and the act of the UN trying to take world power sneaking in our back door. I hope they train for every ridicules situation they can think of. We sit at home and work constantly thinking about what we would do so its time that they do. If anything ever happens I really think more than half of the military would be on our side so it would be good for all kinds or training!!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe they should practice invading Congress... lots of zombies there. Just look at the way they vote!


----------



## Frost (Nov 8, 2012)

Because, in the event of a civil revolt. 
"to protect my country from threats abroad and..."
shoot its been so long I forget how it went. 

We will be the Zombies.. the rich will NOT give up power with out a LOT of blood shed and it wont be the blue blood, it will be red. 
AND i SURE as hell hope it don't come to that, till after I am dead. so I can look at all of it and say SEE I WAS RIGHT but noooooooooooooooooooo.

Dont listen to the guys who refuse to believe that greedy self serving, 
upper classmen, who's view of the "people they serve" are all worthless pieces of deer dung who pay tax's, are a good choice of who to run the country.
naaa. that would just be stupid.


----------



## Frost (Nov 8, 2012)

Fireman4c said:


> I hope they train for every ridicules situation they can think of. We sit at home and work constantly thinking about what we would do so its time that they do. If anything ever happens I really think more than half of the military would be on our side so it would be good for all kinds or training!!


vract:
You do realize that about %20 of them would be shot for AWOL, Desertion, Desertion in a war time (you don't even get a jury on that one, they just bust a cap in you). the ones that DO make it, because I believe some would.
Would only find many Civies hunkering down, no communication system, no leadership, no tactical strategic command.. (list goes on and on)
it would be the Cowboys and Indians... and WE would be the Indians brother.


----------

